# Curly confo... again



## MouseZ (Aug 16, 2011)

Bump, hoping for some insight


----------



## SilverMaple (Jun 24, 2017)

For just a pleasure horse, she's probably ok. But she's not going to win any awards in a beauty pageant, and she has quite a few conformational flaws. Chief ones that jump out to me are a short, heavy neck tied in long, weak back, weak hindquarter, sickle hocks, and she looks pigeon-toed in front. Nothing that would likely hinder her from weekend trail rides, but she's not going to be a worldbeater competition horse. Her lack of 'pretty' will also really hinder resale should you ever choose to sell her. Her head isn't attractive but she has a kind, expressive eye. Pasterns are slightly too sloping for length. Could be an issue, could be nothing. 



If you go see her, look to see if she naturally stands this far under herself in front all the time. She looks sore to me in her stance and expression on the bottom photos.


----------



## MouseZ (Aug 16, 2011)

SilverMaple said:


> For just a pleasure horse, she's probably ok. But she's not going to win any awards in a beauty pageant, and she has quite a few conformational flaws. Chief ones that jump out to me are a short, heavy neck tied in long, weak back, weak hindquarter, sickle hocks, and she looks pigeon-toed in front. Nothing that would likely hinder her from weekend trail rides, but she's not going to be a worldbeater competition horse. Her lack of 'pretty' will also really hinder resale should you ever choose to sell her. Her head isn't attractive but she has a kind, expressive eye. Pasterns are slightly too sloping for length. Could be an issue, could be nothing.
> 
> 
> 
> If you go see her, look to see if she naturally stands this far under herself in front all the time. She looks sore to me in her stance and expression on the bottom photos.



Thank you! Lack of pretty eh? Here I thought she was lovely! 

I am worried about the pigeon toes and the look of discomfort she seems to move uncomfortably too, not sure why, she’s only 12! I expressed that and possibly the dropped front left foot and the owner agreed to get me a vet check before I went out to look at her. The vet cleared her and said there was no pain or health issues BUT when I see her walk it seems obvious that there’s something up.

The owner likes me and wants to give me both this mare and the mares mother (I am trying to buy an acreage and need pasture buds for my gelding that could maybe handle light riding now and again). So I thought I’d see.

I’m a beginner rider, the most she’d probably do is short treks around the property now and again for fun. No competitions, jumps, etc. and that’d be shared between all three horses. Do you think shes ok for that? Do you think her issues can be worked on or is she lame for life?


----------



## SilverMaple (Jun 24, 2017)

Without a workup from a good lameness vet and radiographs, you won't know. You have to weigh if it's worth the gamble, or if you want to pay to have that done. Most of her issues are not going to affect her overmuch for a trail horse, for instance. But if you want to do dressage, jumping, reining, etc. she's going to struggle. Sickle hocks are not attractive but tend not to be a huge issue for most horses. Her low neck set, weak back, and heavy forehand will mean she struggles to shift her weight off her front end, collection will be difficult, and she will move heavy in front. 

If you think she moves oddly, I'd want to know why. Most curlies are sound as the day is long, so something is going on with this gal. Her heels look underrun, but I'd want to make sure she wasn't laminitic or navicular before taking her on.


----------



## MouseZ (Aug 16, 2011)

SilverMaple said:


> Without a workup from a good lameness vet and radiographs, you won't know. You have to weigh if it's worth the gamble, or if you want to pay to have that done. Most of her issues are not going to affect her overmuch for a trail horse, for instance. But if you want to do dressage, jumping, reining, etc. she's going to struggle. Sickle hocks are not attractive but tend not to be a huge issue for most horses. Her low neck set, weak back, and heavy forehand will mean she struggles to shift her weight off her front end, collection will be difficult, and she will move heavy in front.
> 
> If you think she moves oddly, I'd want to know why. Most curlies are sound as the day is long, so something is going on with this gal. Her heels look underrun, but I'd want to make sure she wasn't laminitic or navicular before taking her on.



She’s only 12, has had the same owner since she was a foal and has only done light riding, I have no idea why she’s so sore. Can I upload video of her walking on here?


----------



## loosie (Jun 19, 2008)

Where's her tail??! Dunno whether it's just that I'm a migraine sufferer but she looks like she has a headache to me. Or a pained expression anyway. She looks pretty light on in the hindquarters... except in the 3rd last pic. So may be due to camera angle. I don't like how steep her croup is, and it appears she may be a bit sickle hocked. Tho that may be just the way she's standing. 

In all pics, it appears her left fore pastern is low - no chance of DSLD is there?

It appears her legs may be straight, hooves on straight, but the entire legs - at least the left one is - turned in right up at the elbow or shoulder.


----------



## greentree (Feb 27, 2013)

I agree with Silver and loosie’s evaluations, but In addition, I just don’t care for her sullen expression.


----------



## MouseZ (Aug 16, 2011)

loosie said:


> Where's her tail??! Dunno whether it's just that I'm a migraine sufferer but she looks like she has a headache to me. Or a pained expression anyway. She looks pretty light on in the hindquarters... except in the 3rd last pic. So may be due to camera angle. I don't like how steep her croup is, and it appears she may be a bit sickle hocked. Tho that may be just the way she's standing.
> 
> In all pics, it appears her left fore pastern is low - no chance of DSLD is there?
> 
> It appears her legs may be straight, hooves on straight, but the entire legs - at least the left one is - turned in right up at the elbow or shoulder.


She’s an extreme curly, the more extreme they are, the more hair they shed in the winter. I’ve known several curlies that lose their mane and tail completely. I find it charming (flysheets are a necessity though) though most other horse people are obsessed with mane and tail, it’s just not important to me.

DSLD was what I was mainly concerned about, and asked the owner to get her an evaluation, which she did, and she said the vet claims there’s no signs of DSLD or pain. Which at least with the pain, I completely disagree about. In the videos I have, she looks labored in her walk. 

Even though this mare is free (to me only) I’m considering having a vet out and possibly a chiro our before I haul them here.


----------



## Yogiwick (Sep 30, 2013)

Knowing your situation I think she would be worth checking out but I would have your own vet look her over and work with her yourself to make sure you like her and want her. I think if you had a huge pool of horses to chose from I would say look again, but you don't, and she's not horrible and if you can get a vets opinion on her front legs I think it's worth getting. Bonus of having a good home and not having to pay (though that shouldn't be anything more then a bonus, don't let it cloud your judgement! I don't like her expression either but looks like most of the pics were taken at the same time, could be feeding time, the other horse standing right there, anything really. I think it's worth proceeding, just proceed with caution.

Are you interested in the mother too? Is that the chestnut? Is she a riding candidate?


----------



## rambo99 (Nov 29, 2016)

I agree with others her left front is concerning with that fetlock dropped so low. She looks very unhappy ears laid back in every picture. 

For a mare she's coarse looking poorly put together. Her head is very unattractive. She's turned in up high on the one front leg. 

For light use probably ok. Not something I'd take even for free just to many things that aren't good with her. She has a very kind eye.


----------



## MouseZ (Aug 16, 2011)

Yogiwick said:


> Knowing your situation I think she would be worth checking out but I would have your own vet look her over and work with her yourself to make sure you like her and want her. I think if you had a huge pool of horses to chose from I would say look again, but you don't, and she's not horrible and if you can get a vets opinion on her front legs I think it's worth getting. Bonus of having a good home and not having to pay (though that shouldn't be anything more then a bonus, don't let it cloud your judgement! I don't like her expression either but looks like most of the pics were taken at the same time, could be feeding time, the other horse standing right there, anything really. I think it's worth proceeding, just proceed with caution.
> 
> Are you interested in the mother too? Is that the chestnut? Is she a riding candidate?


Both mares have been offered to me free, I sadly don’t have any confo pictures of the mother, but could ask for some ^_^ shes 23 though.


----------



## pasomountain (Dec 19, 2018)

Sounds like their current owner is trying to take advantage of the fact that you like curlies so much. But if you basically just need the mares for companion animals and they are free then why not go ahead and bring them home?? If you can afford the vet care I don't see any reason not to. I doubt anyone else will want them due to the mom's age and the daughter's issues.


----------



## Yogiwick (Sep 30, 2013)

MouseZ said:


> Both mares have been offered to me free, I sadly don’t have any confo pictures of the mother, but could ask for some ^_^ shes 23 though.


I'm just thinking for your use if the mother is sound and healthy (and broke) you could have several years of leisurely rides left. Don't look a gift horse in the mouth (literally lol). But I know she's not what you're looking for and I wouldn't settle, but if you do end up getting her she may be worth hopping on as well.

I'd love to see a video of this mare.


----------



## loosie (Jun 19, 2008)

greentree said:


> I agree with Silver and loosie’s evaluations, but In addition, I just don’t care for her sullen expression.


I'm guessing it's a pained expression. After reading OP's follow up(wrote above without reading thru thread), I'd bet on it. Sounds like the horse is a bit lame too.


----------



## MouseZ (Aug 16, 2011)

Yogiwick said:


> I'm just thinking for your use if the mother is sound and healthy (and broke) you could have several years of leisurely rides left. Don't look a gift horse in the mouth (literally lol). But I know she's not what you're looking for and I wouldn't settle, but if you do end up getting her she may be worth hopping on as well.
> 
> I'd love to see a video of this mare.


I asked for conformation pictures of the mom too, might have them by tomorrow or Monday to share 

I have video! If anything I’m super curious as to why a young horse with no injuries that’s only been lightly ridden would be this messed up. How can I share the video?


----------



## MouseZ (Aug 16, 2011)

pasomountain said:


> Sounds like their current owner is trying to take advantage of the fact that you like curlies so much. But if you basically just need the mares for companion animals and they are free then why not go ahead and bring them home?? If you can afford the vet care I don't see any reason not to. I doubt anyone else will want them due to the mom's age and the daughter's issues.


I love curlies, plus, can’t own any other horse because of allergies hehe
As close to a literal unicorn that’s ever existed to me :blueunicorn:


----------



## ACinATX (Sep 12, 2018)

Nothing helpful to add, but I do like the idea of taking her if you think she might be OK for light riding and that's all you're interested in, or if you are OK with a pasture pet and can afford that. If this seller is offering her free, her future doesn't seem too bright otherwise. I hope it works out OK.
:Angel:


----------



## Yogiwick (Sep 30, 2013)

I think you need to upload them through youtube or something.

It's possible she does have an injury. I know a horse that came up lame when saddle training started and he was diagnosed with moderate arthritis at age 3. Could be anything. Could be a non lameness too, Lyme disease or something. I am a little concerned that it sounds so obvious. Her conformation isn't ideal, maybe it's already too much for her? But I've known horses look worse and be sound.

If you like her I think it's worth proceeding with caution of course, but it sounds like you're being level headed like that. Have a good talk with your own vet. If you're looking for a competition horse no way, but you're looking for one that's good a good temperament and is a good companion, and can do some light riding. Especially if the mom can be ridden too, you can alternate them or something. I know you don't have much to work with, and I do think this situation isn't ideal, but also that it IS workable so food for thought.


----------



## MouseZ (Aug 16, 2011)

Heres the video links, poor thing is so obviously uncomfortable I don’t know how a vet didn’t investigate further:


----------



## Filou (Jan 16, 2014)

Oh poor girl. She looks like she's having a hard time with the rider weight. Definitely some compromise to internal structures in the leg. The rest of her life seems like it will be just keeping her comfortable if that's what you want!

I think as far as her conformation she shows a lot of those classic curly horse traits with the neck tie in and the hind end. That all is fine, but her poor front legs are not.


----------



## Yogiwick (Sep 30, 2013)

I disagree, I don't think she looks that bad. What I see with the rider is her being hesitant about an obviously very new rider while going down a hill, I don't think that's necessarily a bad trait either. I don't think she moves any worse then in the other videos.

That said I don't think she looks good. In the leading video she lags behind, is it because the person leading is uh... not leading? or is it because she doesn't want to go up the hill. She looks sullen about following human direction. Pain? Lazy? Doesn't like to be told what to do. While that's not a great personality trait if it is her personality she may perk up in a different home. If it is pain of course the question is why and what to do? She steps out better loose. Still don't love how she moves but she seems more eager. I'm guessing she's a super slow sort of horse in general and think her personality/outside factors are making her look worse then she is.

Seeing the videos I'll say what I said initially, if you like her have your own vet look her over. I wouldn't auto rule her out. Xrays of the fronts won't hurt, but she's not crippled. I'd talk to your vet, see if you can send him these videos before he even sees her too.

A thought is to ask for a trial period. Your horse can have a buddy and you can take your time having her vet checked and seeing if you can get her to perk up a little.


----------



## MouseZ (Aug 16, 2011)

Yogiwick said:


> I disagree, I don't think she looks that bad. What I see with the rider is her being hesitant about an obviously very new rider while going down a hill, I don't think that's necessarily a bad trait either. I don't think she moves any worse then in the other videos.
> 
> That said I don't think she looks good. In the leading video she lags behind, is it because the person leading is uh... not leading? or is it because she doesn't want to go up the hill. She looks sullen about following human direction. Pain? Lazy? Doesn't like to be told what to do. While that's not a great personality trait if it is her personality she may perk up in a different home. If it is pain of course the question is why and what to do? She steps out better loose. Still don't love how she moves but she seems more eager. I'm guessing she's a super slow sort of horse in general and think her personality/outside factors are making her look worse then she is.
> 
> ...


Thank you for your insight! I was also thinking it could be the hesitation or the two owners not being confident that has her walking off, or the rocky terrain (her owner says there’s no pasture) soring her but I didn’t want to get my hopes up or seems like I was making excuses. It’s the dragging of the back legs that I was super concerned about.

My gelding is also super lazy, it’s a pain in the *** but maybe splitting the little bit of riding I do between three animals (while they’re ok with it) would make these lazy curlies be ok (seems to be a trait, if they’re beginner friendly, then they’re also laaaaaazy). 

She’s a province over from me, I do plan to go see them before booking to haul them up. Maybe I can get video of me riding her to see if a bit more confidence makes the difference. I am a bigger mount than the lady on her in the videos so I didn’t want to ride her if you thought she was a completely broken horse and put her through that.


----------



## Yogiwick (Sep 30, 2013)

MouseZ said:


> Thank you for your insight! I was also thinking it could be the hesitation or the two owners not being confident that has her walking off, or the rocky terrain (her owner says there’s no pasture) soring her but I didn’t want to get my hopes up or seems like I was making excuses. It’s the dragging of the back legs that I was super concerned about.
> 
> My gelding is also super lazy, it’s a pain in the *** but maybe splitting the little bit of riding I do between three animals (while they’re ok with it) would make these lazy curlies be ok (seems to be a trait, if they’re beginner friendly, then they’re also laaaaaazy).
> 
> She’s a province over from me, I do plan to go see them before booking to haul them up. Maybe I can get video of me riding her to see if a bit more confidence makes the difference. I am a bigger mount than the lady on her in the videos so I didn’t want to ride her if you thought she was a completely broken horse and put her through that.


I had to go back and look at her hind legs lol, the only time she drags is when she's pulling back/stopping downhill which is to be expected. It also looks like she hesitates more when the rider is pulling back/leaning, which is good that she's trying to listen to the rider. I've done pony rides on my horses and when they aren't used to it the horse can be confused about who to listen to. I can't tell if she has a bit but the rider obviously is holding reins (and pulling lol). Putting a complete beginner on a horse not used to it and leading down a hill isn't really the best set up for a sales video . I think it looks worse since she's obviously not the speediest or most motivated horse ever lol. I would think she's sound enough for a trial ride, if she feels off don't push it, but I don't think she's horrible. My pony will act just like that with beginners but she's a peppy little thing if you know what you're doing. Laggy doesn't mean lame. I'm not saying she's NOT lame, but I think there's a lot of different factors going on that make her look worse then she is.


----------



## Kalraii (Jul 28, 2015)

Is there no way you can get some xrays - you 100% should be allowed to get pics/video of mum as well. That horse needs some loving and a thorough once over! Personally I would see how mum is. You want at least one of the pair to be ride able. In your situation that would be my compromise but to take on two unsound horses in pain is a no-no. As much as my heart would want to I simply cannot make that investment.


----------



## Squeaky McMurdo (Sep 19, 2017)

Have you thought about a curly mustang? I see you are in Alberta so Salt Wells (WY) is fairly close and is a popular herd that produces curlies on a regular basis, so it wouldn’t be too hard to find a titled one in Wyoming, Montana, or Idaho that is broke to ride and could legally travel to Canada.


----------



## MouseZ (Aug 16, 2011)

Squeaky McMurdo said:


> Have you thought about a curly mustang? I see you are in Alberta so Salt Wells (WY) is fairly close and is a popular herd that produces curlies on a regular basis, so it wouldn’t be too hard to find a titled one in Wyoming, Montana, or Idaho that is broke to ride and could legally travel to Canada.


Are they typically beginner friendly? I need something safe above all else since it’ll be on my own property and I am only an intermediate beginner


----------



## Squeaky McMurdo (Sep 19, 2017)

MouseZ said:


> Are they typically beginner friendly? I need something safe above all else since it’ll be on my own property and I am only an intermediate beginner


Yes, most broke ones I have met are the go-to dude horses around their farms. Even the young ones.


----------



## MouseZ (Aug 16, 2011)

Squeaky McMurdo said:


> Yes, most broke ones I have met are the go-to dude horses around their farms. Even the young ones.


Do you have a link to we’re they are sold from?

Also, I should have pictures of the mum - Cinnamon - soon to share ^_^


----------



## MouseZ (Aug 16, 2011)

Cinnamon - mare - 23 years old

Hope these pictures work!


----------



## Yogiwick (Sep 30, 2013)

I quite like Cinnamon! Her confo is better then her daughters. She is showing her age some, but if the vet clears her and she's broke and happy to be worked then I see no reason why she couldn't do some light riding. She looks older but she's not in bad shape. I would make sure her saddle fits super well, she has no topline. I think she may be a good option for you, not as a sole riding horse, but as a free "side mount" sure. Gotta say I want to go snip that little patch of side fuzz off lol. She looks calm and patient, she may be happy to get some extra attention.


----------



## MouseZ (Aug 16, 2011)

Yogiwick said:


> I quite like Cinnamon! Her confo is better then her daughters. She is showing her age some, but if the vet clears her and she's broke and happy to be worked then I see no reason why she couldn't do some light riding. She looks older but she's not in bad shape. I would make sure her saddle fits super well, she has no topline. I think she may be a good option for you, not as a sole riding horse, but as a free "side mount" sure. Gotta say I want to go snip that little patch of side fuzz off lol. She looks calm and patient, she may be happy to get some extra attention.


If I update this thread after I go see them (could be in a couple weeks), will you get notifications to come check it out or should I tag you? I’ll try to get video of me riding both of them and see how it goes. Not sure if they have tack for cinnamon or just nutmeg but I plan to bring my own just in case


----------



## AnitaAnne (Oct 31, 2010)

I like the looks of Cinnamon too, but yes her back is low. Bring a half pad (or double pad) to build up her back as I doubt a saddle will fit her. 

Nutmeg (btw I really love these names) looks off on the right front. Her back legs seem fine. She also looks fat, so maybe a diet and hoof supplement would help her. Would get x-rays of her front hooves to see if there is any issues starting. 

Both horses could use a better trim, or boots or shoes, as they look too short at the heels. 


I think, for free horses, they should be good value as you shouldn't have to invest much money to get them fit and ridable. They look generally healthy and gentle, and I love their names :smile:


----------



## Yogiwick (Sep 30, 2013)

Smart, it's worth bringing your own just to see if it fits too. Idk, feel free to tag me if you want, I should get notifications, I'm not always on here consistently though lol. I hope maybe there are easily fixed factors that will make these guys good choices for you! I know you've been looking for awhile. If you have videos of you riding them you can share them with your vet too. I think it will answer a lot of questions as well as seeing if you like them or not lol.

Saw the new post and pulled this up and saw all this text in the reply box so posting this a little late ****.


----------



## MouseZ (Aug 16, 2011)

Yogiwick said:


> Smart, it's worth bringing your own just to see if it fits too. Idk, feel free to tag me if you want, I should get notifications, I'm not always on here consistently though lol. I hope maybe there are easily fixed factors that will make these guys good choices for you! I know you've been looking for awhile. If you have videos of you riding them you can share them with your vet too. I think it will answer a lot of questions as well as seeing if you like them or not lol.
> 
> Saw the new post and pulled this up and saw all this text in the reply box so posting this a little late ****.


No biggie, it’s not clear if we’ll get them now as the sellers for the acreage we were buying told us to take a hike (we were literally in the end game, inspections were already done and what not). Dealing with that heartbreak currently.


----------



## ACinATX (Sep 12, 2018)

MouseZ said:


> No biggie, it’s not clear if we’ll get them now as the sellers for the acreage we were buying told us to take a hike (we were literally in the end game, inspections were already done and what not). Dealing with that heartbreak currently.


Oh no, I'm really sorry to hear that.


----------



## MouseZ (Aug 16, 2011)

ACinATX said:


> Oh no, I'm really sorry to hear that.


Thanks, it really sucks, my SO and I have seen over 50 properties. I really thought this was the one. But the sellers we encounter are actually nuts


----------



## AnitaAnne (Oct 31, 2010)

MouseZ said:


> No biggie, it’s not clear if we’ll get them now as the sellers for the acreage we were buying told us to take a hike (we were literally in the end game, inspections were already done and what not). Dealing with that heartbreak currently.


Dang. That must be discouraging. Did you have a contract? Odd that folks would just suddenly do that...:evil:


----------



## SilverMaple (Jun 24, 2017)

I'm so sorry. We've had that happen, too. We were one day from closing on the acreage of our dreams and the sellers backed out. It hurts.


----------



## MouseZ (Aug 16, 2011)

SilverMaple said:


> I'm so sorry. We've had that happen, too. We were one day from closing on the acreage of our dreams and the sellers backed out. It hurts.


Same! Yesterday was our closing date, they agreed to our conditions removal verbally so for like 40 minutes on Wednesday, we were so excited that it was ours. 

Then the sellers called our realtor back, chewed him out and terminated the deal.


----------



## Yogiwick (Sep 30, 2013)

"chewed him out" "take a hike" what were they so angry about? They do sound nuts, you don't agree to something then get mad at the other people.

I'm sorry you have to deal with that. That's a real bummer


----------



## MouseZ (Aug 16, 2011)

Finally got some pictures of the bay mare! Hopefully these work  can’t wait to hear your thoughts!


----------



## Yogiwick (Sep 30, 2013)

She's very fat and front heavy. I would definitely want her slimmed down.

I don't think her conformation is incredible but it's definitely decent, plus she's trained and hopefully sound!

Were you able to see her?


----------



## MouseZ (Aug 16, 2011)

Yogiwick said:


> She's very fat and front heavy. I would definitely want her slimmed down.
> 
> I don't think her conformation is incredible but it's definitely decent, plus she's trained and hopefully sound!
> 
> Were you able to see her?


She’s in Quebec and I’m in Alberta, which is pretty much across country. She’s gonna send me hair samples to test on. Here’s one of her in riding shape (the owner was honest that she was sold back to the breeder by her previous owner because she wasn’t getting worked enough).


----------



## Yogiwick (Sep 30, 2013)

She's still pretty heavy set, that's just her build, I'd just keep a point of keeping her on the light side to try and counteract any issues. She's very classy looking under saddle. I think this was the one that was a stretch for you, but I think she's worth checking out. Great they are willing to work with you!!

Most horses don't "need" to be worked. So if the buyer didn't think they had the time for her that is completely understandable, but at the same time I would want to be sure that was the case and not that she is hot or difficult when not worked regularly (for example, just make sure it's an owner issue and not a horse issue). It's great they are willing to work with you and send some hair samples. I'm not sure how that works, have you tried it? I always thought the real allergy was to the skin/dander and not the literal hair. Worth a try but I'm not sure that if you're fine you'll still be fine in person, though hopefully being a Curly that is the case!


----------



## MouseZ (Aug 16, 2011)

Yogiwick said:


> She's still pretty heavy set, that's just her build, I'd just keep a point of keeping her on the light side to try and counteract any issues. She's very classy looking under saddle. I think this was the one that was a stretch for you, but I think she's worth checking out. Great they are willing to work with you!!
> 
> Most horses don't "need" to be worked. So if the buyer didn't think they had the time for her that is completely understandable, but at the same time I would want to be sure that was the case and not that she is hot or difficult when not worked regularly (for example, just make sure it's an owner issue and not a horse issue). It's great they are willing to work with you and send some hair samples. I'm not sure how that works, have you tried it? I always thought the real allergy was to the skin/dander and not the literal hair. Worth a try but I'm not sure that if you're fine you'll still be fine in person, though hopefully being a Curly that is the case!


Yeah I’ve done the hair test before, it works fine with horses. I think you’re thinking of a cat allergy where it’s often the cats saliva and dander people are allergic to but because cats lick themselves it’s all through their hair. I know this because I’m also incredibly allergic to cats haha.

She sent me some video of this mare being ridden, maybe I’ll upload and attach links.


----------



## MouseZ (Aug 16, 2011)

@Yogiwick @knightrider











She’s cresty for sure; my boy is a really easy keeper so I know the struggle. They’d both be on weight management full time haha


----------



## SilverMaple (Jun 24, 2017)

The videos are too short to show much at all, but she looks of much nicer quality than the others you've considered--not perfect, but I don't see anything horrible conformation-wise. She needs a bit of a diet, but otherwise looks like a nice, serviceable mare and worth a look.


----------



## MouseZ (Aug 16, 2011)

Hahaha apparently I like em chunky :lol::lol::lol:


----------



## Squeaky McMurdo (Sep 19, 2017)

I’m not usually a fan of bays, but I think she’s gorgeous. She’s definitely put together much nicer than the others.


----------



## MouseZ (Aug 16, 2011)

Squeaky McMurdo said:


> I’m not usually a fan of bays, but I think she’s gorgeous. She’s definitely put together much nicer than the others.


I’m a huge fan of bay, so I’m glad it’s not just my rose tinted glasses that thinks she’s lovely 🤣


----------



## Yogiwick (Sep 30, 2013)

MouseZ said:


> Yeah I’ve done the hair test before, it works fine with horses. I think you’re thinking of a cat allergy where it’s often the cats saliva and dander people are allergic to but because cats lick themselves it’s all through their hair. I know this because I’m also incredibly allergic to cats haha.
> 
> She sent me some video of this mare being ridden, maybe I’ll upload and attach links.


No I thought it was for all animals... shrug. As long as it works for you!!

Video's don't show much, she looks quiet and willing and fairly sound! Yay! lol

When the vet checks her over I would absolutely test for IR and similar issues and even if negative manage her accordingly.


----------

